

Show HN: Unhackable Modular Home Automation Kit - elfblocks
http://www.ELFblocks.com

======
kevin
Why did you describe this as unhackable?

I'm not too into the video, especially since it doesn't even show the blocks.

That scrolling reveal interface might not be the best fit for efficiently
describing the features of your blocks. This more details page, though, is
much better.

[http://www.elfblocks.com/more#.VXtm3hNVhBc](http://www.elfblocks.com/more#.VXtm3hNVhBc)

Just use that instead. If your call to action is to sign up for a mailing
list...I'd put it above the fold.

When is this going to be available? It would be nice to know more about the
team behind this...maybe an about page?

~~~
bbcbasic
> Why did you describe this as unhackable?

I think they mean 'uncrackable':

    
    
        Unhackable by design
        
        When it comes to our home, the security standard we're using on our computers aren't enough. The security has to be dramatically improved. 
        That's why we created the world's most secure home automation kit.
    
        ELFblocks are designed to use read-only memory, which means they can't be hacked, since there is nothing that can be changed by the attacker. 
        

(from
[http://www.elfblocks.com/more#.VX52g_mqpBc](http://www.elfblocks.com/more#.VX52g_mqpBc))

